# Seroma Capsule Excision



## nsteinhauser (Sep 25, 2012)

Surgeon drains a post-operative subq seroma and then excises the seroma capsule, closing with a drain placed in layered closure.

Question - don't want to use I+D - he did more than that.  Can't use 10180 - there was no infection, just a seroma.  Benign lesion excision with layered closure?

Anyone?


----------

